# buying/hiring a car!



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm coming to Dubai in Aug and I know that eventually I will have to get my own trasport to get to work, my salary isn't massive and I have heard that it can be really expensive to hire a car nevermind buy one, is it possible to hire cars quite cheaply or are most hire cars expensive models etc, any advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cars are from AED1500 or so upwards. Loads of places to rent them from here. You can buy a brand new Ford Focus (or similar) for around AED1250/month and there's loads of offers on free insrance/servicing etc. too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest against buying a car unless you are VERY sure that you are staying a number of years. If something comes up and you must leave, its not the easiest to unload the car quickly. There was a thread a while back about a fellow who ditched his car and is now on some crime list ??? Renting is better if your going to be here 2 years or so.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Couple of the guys at work here hire those little Chevy (I think they are ) Spark for about 1250 per month (Dunno if thats suitable) ... everything included ....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also if you want to buy a car you have to wait for 3 months after opening a local bank account (which you can't do until you get a residents visa) to get finance.

On the other hand, I have a nearly new 3.7l Jeep Cherokee for the same monthly payment as I was renting a base 1.3l Mitsubishi Lancer, and I will get to sell it at the end.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's probably best to hire a car for the first couple of months, that way you get used to driving here and find your way around without it really mattering if you get in a prang. It'll also give you a good idea if you want to live here long term or not too. 

It cost me 2200 Dhs/month for a Ford Focus and 2400 Dhs/month for a Honda Civic, but you'll get one of the tin can deathtraps for cheaper as mentioned above.

If you plan on staying for a couple of years, I'd definitely recommend buying one, some of the dealerships have used cars with good warranties.


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everbody, your all really helpful!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This thread should be combined with the other cheap car thread.
Seems two of the same going.


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

why not buying a used car instead of new brand. i think it's quite cheap


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a point is that cars need services often in this country. Renting saves on maintenance costs and as said you can rent a car at a reasonable price until you are settled. There is also all the issues about driving licenses and therefor I would seriously consider renting when you arrive and then make your decision. You can only get your drivers license enabling you to drive a private car once your residency has been finalised.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Great question. I am moving to Dubai from Los Angeles in 1 month. I have a 1 year contract so i am hesitant to purchase a new car. Does anyone recommend a Used Car dealership or rental agency?


----------

